# Cobia Tournament at the Wharf



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

http://rvexpo.net/site/shows/gulf-coast-boat-super-show/worlds-richest-cobia-tournament/


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www2.alabamas13.com/news/201...ze-most-orange-beach-wharf-complex-ar-730210/

:001_huh:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Team " Reel Mobile '' is enter !!!


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> http://www2.alabamas13.com/news/2010/aug/20/bank-moves-seize-most-orange-beach-wharf-complex-ar-730210/
> 
> :001_huh:


Yea the bank hired a marina management company to run the Wharf Marina.

Rob Lynch has put together a boat show and cobia tournament to be hosted at the Wharf on April 8-10


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Team CrunchTime from Panama City Beach will be there! Already registered.


----------



## Homewrecker (Oct 22, 2007)

Homewrecker is in.:thumbup:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking like 3-4 ft sea so far for the day ! Hope it changes !!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

how many boats entered?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Tide In Knots said:


> how many boats entered?


Around 60..
84lber. won the money.


----------

